# Any more ideas please



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Been having a few problems with fleas,for the last months betsy has been scratching,I'm going through her coat twice daily ,managed to eliminate the big fleas but now there are baby fleas ,I've bathed her and got a couple that way,I'm using D E on her coat,vacuuming daily,and have ordered a flea catcher,any other ideas?we are not getting bitten so we don't have infestation YET !,and want to avoid it,karen


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have heard good things about washing them with Dawn (or a simliar dish soap) for killing fleas. Just make sure you get around their neck FIRST and make it really soapy, so any fleas trying to escape that way can't get through the barrier. 

Sounds like you're doing everything right - I hope you get rid of them quickly!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

creek817 said:


> I have heard good things about washing them with Dawn (or a simliar dish soap) for killing fleas. Just make sure you get around their neck FIRST and make it really soapy, so any fleas trying to escape that way can't get through the barrier.
> 
> Sounds like you're doing everything right - I hope you get rid of them quickly!


Thanks for that I will try it,karen


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lily said:


> Been having a few problems with fleas,for the last months betsy has been scratching,I'm going through her coat twice daily ,managed to eliminate the big fleas but now there are baby fleas ,I've bathed her and got a couple that way,I'm using D E on her coat,vacuuming daily,and have ordered a flea catcher,any other ideas?we are not getting bitten so we don't have infestation YET !,and want to avoid it,karen


No offence, but I would have been using a topical by now because what you're doing doesn't seem to be very effective.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

If you don't have them on a topical flea preventative, I would try Advantix. Works great for pets that already have fleas. And if you have cats, I'd put them on Advantage. They both are a bit pricey, but I would be willing to pay anything to get rid of fleas. Good luck!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Felix said:


> If you don't have them on a topical flea preventative, I would try Advantix. Works great for pets that already have fleas. And if you have cats, I'd put them on Advantage. They both are a bit pricey, but I would be willing to pay anything to get rid of fleas. Good luck!


I think I'm going to have to consider a topical treatment ,don't want to use frontline so will look into advantix,thanks


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> No offence, but I would have been using a topical by now because what you're doing doesn't seem to be very effective.


None taken,we have to try holistic first but as they are becoming a problem I think I have no choice but to use topical,thanks


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I had to go with a traditional route with one of the dogs after several natural remedies failed. He's now on program which does take a month or so to kick in since it doesn't kill adult fleas but prevents them from laying eggs and new fleas hatching. For something quicker you can try comfortis, which is once a month tablet and kills fleas within 30 mins.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would suggest advantage, I personally wouldn't use advantix on a small dog.

I wish Liz would chime in she may have more holistic methods for you but I too had to turn to meds to get my dog completely clear of them.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I would suggest advantage, I personally wouldn't use advantix on a small dog.
> 
> I wish Liz would chime in she may have more holistic methods for you but I too had to turn to meds to get my dog completely clear of them.


Just got some advantage,oh how I hated putting the stuff on her,but needs must,I've been trying holistic methods to no avail,hopefully she will have no I'll effects,thanks for your replies,karen


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Frontline has come out with a new product, called TriTak, that my vet is now carrying. I was told it's more effective than Frontline Plus, and it starts working after only 30 minutes - much faster than FP. It's a topical, and the dog still needs to be kept dry for 48 hrs. before and after treatment. I'm using it on my boxer (little dogs still have a couple of doses of FP left, so I haven't tried it on them yet), and so far, so good.

Fleas are a serious issue down here in the deep south, so I don't mess around.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

So far, for us this year the garlic worked like a dream. No fleas at all. Did have just a few ticks at the beginning of the summer, but I think once the garlic kicked in is when they went away. So basically we went all summer flea and tick free.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> I would suggest advantage, I personally wouldn't use advantix on a small dog.


As far as I can tell the difference between the advantage & advantix is that the advantix is also good against ticks & mosquitoes

Each product comes in measured dosages depending on the size of the dog. So if you want fleas, ticks and mosquitoes, then advantix is the product you want. OTOH, if you only want fleas, then it's advantage. 

I don't think the size of the dog is actually useful in determining which product to use.


----------

